# Guitar Show for Players & Collectors & Builders



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, i attended a great show in Montreal, Canada last year that featured 100s of outstanding custom made guitars by some of the world's best luthiers. The show took place during the Jazz Festival and was an opportunity to meet and talk shop with some of the greats. My understanding is it will take place again in July 2007. From the site: "we are extremely happy to have created the Montreal Guitar Show, the ideal venue for exhibiting instruments made by top luthiers(Classical, Acoustic, Gypsy, Archtop,) and Mandolin but also a great sales opportunity for guitar enthusiasts". Information on builders and logistics can be found at http://www.salondeguitaredemontreal.ca/accueil_en.aspx


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Cool...*

Thanks for the link, looks like a great event.


----------



## rogerm (Feb 6, 2007)

*east coast guitar maker*

Geetings I'm looking for a eastcoast guitar maker Nova Scotia area
can you help me ?:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 
rogerm


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.rizsanyiguitars.com/index-2.html

I don't know what his prices are like but it looks and sounds like great quality.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rogerm said:


> Geetings I'm looking for a eastcoast guitar maker Nova Scotia area
> can you help me ?:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> rogerm


You can check out the links I have on the main GC site. I should update those as well. If people know of other Canadian guitar makers, send me the info and I will update the list.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Canadian_Luthiers.htm


----------

